# Clovelly Sunday 18 Nov



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Anybody heading out tomorrow morning? Seabreeze says it looks nice so I was thinking of an early start just prior to dawn.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Dean,

i am aiming to get out there in the morning, i have a bit of a late one so i doubt i will get there before 6am.

hope to see you on the water

Kerry


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Keza, if you get bored chasing kings I suggest you either drift or cast a 4" pumpkinseed power minnow on a 1/8oz jighead, with a large hook (currently using 5/0) around the reef around WCI. I got a very nice snapper there last January


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> Keza, if you get bored chasing kings I suggest you either drift or cast a 4" pumpkinseed power minnow on a 1/8oz jighead, with a large hook (currently using 5/0) around the reef around WCI. I got a very nice snapper there last January


No that's an idea I'll try next time I'm down that way 

Won't make it tomorrow as I have a late night tonight... might have to do an after work trip next week


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am in.
See you in the morning.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Loaded ready to go......


----------

